# Mac and Cheese on the WSM(Q-View)



## davesfroggin

Had my family's draft party today and thought id try something on the smoker. Checked out this awesome site http://howtobbqright.com/2015/06/05/smoked-mac-cheese-recipe/ and the rest was history.













image.jpg



__ davesfroggin
__ Aug 30, 2015


















image.jpg



__ davesfroggin
__ Aug 30, 2015






The recipe said for about an hour or til golden brown. Mine was right at an Hour and a half. The family were big fans.


----------



## b-one

Great looking Mac and cheese!


----------



## matchew

Looking, good brother. You may have just given me some incentive to try smoking Mac and cheese.


----------



## bigmoe615

Thumbs UpThis looks awesome! I'm gonna have to try it! Great job Thumbs Up


----------



## driedstick

Dang it man that looks great!! nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks great! Where's the ooooyyyy gooooyyyy spoon shots???  Yumm!


----------



## davesfroggin

Thanks guys! It was easy to prep and cook. I highly recommend making some.


----------

